# Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? help!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So with my many questions...

All the kids 4-H does are 50% boer. The oldest was born in Jan, she's sooo bulky.... Like her mama. She has a lot of loose skin, but I don't know that it's an overweight thing or more just a genetic thing? She's probably going to be the thickest of the doelings.

The other 3 were born in Feb. I think they are doing just fine. But the one my kids have decided they want to try showing for fun, is nice IMO, but could use some size to her weightwise. She's not a wide doe.

We feed 15% medicated grain from the feedmill <used to be 16%!>, I let them all share about 2 cups of grain in the morning, then in the afternoon I give the doe I want to build up a cup of grain and 1/4 cup of BOSS - fed seperately from the others so I know she's getting it all. She can eat that sooo easily...lil stinker!
The bulky doe gets about 1/2 cup of grain in evening with some boss mixed in<I have her tied on a leash so I can control how much she eats/so she doesn't bully the others>, while the other two get at least 1/2 a cup or more.

To build them up more should I try adding in a show quality feed, or meat maker feed? Or do you think what I am doing is fine? I'm mostly concerned with getting nice weight on the one doeling, because if we can build her up I think she is going to look really nice. 
Her dam is a nubian/boer - her body width/size I am guessing would favor the nubian. And this girl looks sooooo much like her mama! Color, and face..it's hysterically cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

I can't really say what to feed a meat goat but I do know that the 1/2 cup 18% goat feed as well as BOSS and maybe 10 alfalfa pellets 2x a day PLUS browse, alfalfa mix hay and his mama , the little pygmy/nigi cross wether kid I have here is a chunker at 14 weeks and 30lbs! He's only still on his mom because I don't have the heart to separate him because he's the only baby.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

Thanks Liz  I used to buy the alfalfa pellets, need to start again  Now that farmers are getting their first cuts of alfalfa, I'm hoping I might be able to find a deal on some good hay so I can get a few bales at a time <don't have anywhere to store more than a few at a time that's why we buy the round rolls>. 
I sure can't wait to get the barn all done, so I can have a place to put more than a few bales of hay!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

OK so my feeding scoop I am not sure how many cups it is. We use a large coolwhip container I think it is 4 pounds. The 4 4-H kids get a full one morning and night of 18% meat maker medicated show feed. I think that when they are young and still growing the high percentage protein level is what you need. I do not think your girl looks over weight. Now that you are weaning them all they will loose some of the fat they are getting from the milk and will slim up a bit. So going with the higher protein I think is a must. But I am not a pro either. Hopefully some one like Relics() will chime in.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

Thanks so much Roger! I appreciate it, and that was what I was thinking too that they need. I don't know that the feed store is open tomorrow, but if they are and have the show feed I'll go pick up a bag. Otherwise I'll have to wait until Tues. I know they have meat maker feed, wonder if that would work if they don't have the show quality feed? Or is that about the same? I don't know anything about this since we've always used this feed, which is fine for the average goat.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

I am not huge on goat feeds. If it was pig feed I could tell you the differences in alot of them. I have had good luck for the past 2 years with the meat maker. I would go with that and hopefully it will be 18% just make sure you don't switch feeds to fast and mix it with the other for about a week so they don't upset anything.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

Thanks again Roger. No worries, because I am lousy at the grain ratios, even though I've sat through a 4-H meeting explaining everything LOL 
I can get the meat maker grain for about $10-something a bag, does that sound like a good deal? I'll give them a call tomorrow to see what grains they do have in stock. I probably won't be able to do it until Wed though. 
Yep slowly mix it in


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe?*

That seems like a good price I pay $12 a bag. Did they say what the protein % was?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? -*

So I've had an ordeal trying to find the grain! The store I called a few weeks ago - woman didn't know about any kind of show feed/meat feed...sheesh...

Surprisingly the local feed store got some show chow in stock. It's only 16%, but I am assuming it's probably better than what we are using right now <I will go get a label in the shed after while to compare>.

Anyway, they have Show Chow - R-20 - Impulse and X Clamation Impulse is $15.50 and XClamation is $15.00 a bag. 
http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS ... fault.aspx

So which do I get for does that are 3 months & 1 that is 5 months.... Impulse or X Clamation? I was thinking X Clamation? I plan to get it tomorrow!

Are either of these good? Is one a sweet feed and the other pellets? My girls are used to the sweet feed so not sure how hard it would be to switch?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

I am not familiar with either feed but if it was me I would probably go with the X Clemation.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

Thanks Roger! Someone else suggested that one as well, and said Impulse is better for wethers. So I'll pick up a couple bags of X-Clamation today and see what happens. It's the only show/meat goat feed I can find locally besides just the average goat feed, which most of the 'basic' feeds locally aren't medicated.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

We are on Impulse only starting today. But one doe hasn't handled the feed change AT ALL  Figures because she's the one that tore her ear...and now she's been scouring... Started about 5 days ago. I think she was picking through the grain and eating the show grain instead of the sweet feed/BOSS. She was fine up until the feed change so I don't believe it's cocci or worms. I gave her pepto, and after 2 days she was fine. Third day I gave her a little grain with tiny bit of show grain in the evening, and next day scours again....Today I think she's starting to dry up, but I think it's best when she goes back on grain that she stick with the sweet grain...

The doeling we want to build up a little bit seems to like the grain okay, but she's such a picky eater, and doesn't like BOSS!!! We have to feed her 3x a day to get her to eat 2 meals worth of feed. 
She just doesn't consume grain like the other two....lil brat.

We don't feed alfalfa hay right now since they waste it more than anything and prefer grazing/browse. They have access to a round bale when I put them in the backyard at night, and I do see them casually go over and munch on hay in the mornings.
So I am wondering if I should either buy a bale of alfalfa and give it to them a few times a week mixed with the other grass, OR buy alfalfa pellets?
I think the little one might eat the alfalfa or pellets.

Also looking into getting some alfalfa treats....but I don't want to over do things...IMO the oldest one needs to maintain weight, gain a little muscle, while the others need to gain weight...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

The girls are almost done with their bag of Impulse. I haven't really noticed any changes, BUT, I have to say they aren't eating it as good as they were the other feed. Sometimes we really have to encourage them to finish it, and there are days they don't finish a meal. Well except the oldest one, I am at the conclusion she will eat anything you put in front of her.....LOL
The other girls really need some weight on them, they look like ethiopian meat goats..! The kids feed them seperately, so the two younger ones that get this grain we're going to feed together so hopefully it'll encourage them to eat faster..

I'm going to see about getting XClamation today, but think we need to feed 3x a day.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

maybe try some rice bran oil or wheat germ oil? I know some people who use it in goats and horses with good results. I personally use wheat germ ol because it doesn't have near the fat of rice bran, but if they need weight in general I could probably give them rice bran. If they are being shown in a breeding class its ok for them to be a little soft handling, its when they get shown in market the judge will handle for finish.

My wether loves the oil and won't eat good unless he has it. I thinkn its about 6.99 for a bottle at Agri Supply. I also give it to my dogs... they have nice shiny coats from the omega 3 and 6 =)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Feeding a breeding doe? - Impulse or X Clamation???? hel*

Thanks Dani  We bought Xclamation today, and decided to try feeding them 3x a day, basically as much as they want for the two younger ones, but can't do creep feeder because I am afraid the older one will get too carried away <she is 6 months old>, she is a true eating machine LOL
They seemed to like the Xclamation, it's mixed with Impulse now. If this doesn't work then I'll get the oil, but hoping I won't need to add anything else. We're giving the two younger ones more BOSS as well.


----------

